# kvirc: acentos y codificacion en utf8

## zorth

hola, os cuento mi problema. he emergido kvirc y a diferencia de otros paquetes se empeña en mostrarme todas las plabras acentuadas como las Ñ, con caracteres tipo 

```

España= Espa?^a

acentuación= acentuaci%?n
```

mis locales son:

```

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8

```

existe alguna forma de emergerlo en español sin que se obstine en que al ser las locales es_ES, sea por cojones iso8859_15 ? me gustaria que emergiera y pudiera ver los acentos y las ñ o solo me queda cambiar antes de emergerlo las locales a en_us@utf-8 y que se compile en ingles y pasar del tema ?

alguien mas tiene este problema? 

he buscado sobre este problema pero no encontre solucion alguna.

saludos  :Smile: 

ps: estoy probando pero sigo igual a codificar el texto del contenido del directorio

/usr/share/kvirc/3.2/locale

todos los archivos acabados en " _es.mo " con iconv pero todo el programa sigue mostrandome simbolos raros cada vez que hay acentos o ñ.... que cruz xDDDDDD

son estas las cosas en las que cogeria a linux, tux y las p... codificaciones internacionales por los huevos hasta estrujarselos.... con lo facil que seria que todo el planeta usara SOLO spanish como UNICA lengua y al resto, ajo y agua oye xDDDDD

----------

## achaw

Yo nunca use UTF-8, porque no tengo ganas de complicarme la vida cuando no es absolutamente necesario, pero me parecio leer alguna vez que no todos los apps lo soportan si no me equivoco, quizas kvirc sea uno de ellos.

Saludos

----------

## zorth

hola.

al hacer un cat a los archivos del directorio locale → /usr/share/kvirc/3.2/locale , a los archivos *_es.mo veo que la codificacion en ellos es utf-8 pero!, el archivo kvirc_es.mo tiene la codificacion en iso8859.1 en lugar de utf-8 y ese archivo es "binario" por lo que al intentar meterle un iconv -f iso8859.1 -t utf-8 archivo > archivo para luego renombrar el nuevo por el antiguo, me lo cargo xD. ahora lo tengo en ingles y me parece que lo prefiero en ingles antes que ver las palabras de " acentuación" como " acentuac?^½ " por ej.

en fin... habra que pensar que son cosas de lo multilingue   :Confused: 

saludos.

----------

## ingenio

Tuve el mismo problema y comunicandome con los autores de Kvirc, el problema es que la version del repositorio, tiene mal los archivos de traducción.

Bajando la version CVS (en emerge la 9999 testing) se solucionan (Casi todos...) los problemas de traducción.

Saludos

iNGENI{}

----------

